# Lost DNS on Win SBS 2011 - regained, but then lost a printer share



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Yesterday my Windows SBS 2011 (Standard Edition) Server lost the ability to resolve DNS queries. Due to this many workstations on my Domain lost the ability to connect to the internet. To resolve this I started by power cycling my modem & router, however when this did not fix the issue I made the decision to reboot the Server itself.

Rebooting the Server fixed the DNS issues, and workstations on my Domain are once more able to connect to the internet.

However on one workstation I have lost a print share, deleting the shared printer and re-adding hasn't fixed the issue. Strangely the printer can be added through "Devices & Printers" (the workstation is a Windows 7 computer) however right clicking on the printer and attempting to show "Printer Properties" produces an error and it is not possible to send print jobs to the printer.

If anybody has encountered similar networking problems after loosing DNS your input will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you cleared the DNS cache on the client computer?


----------

